# Question on getting RFC for income from the stock market



## ndee (Apr 4, 2018)

I ticked the checkbox for the income type that says "Intereses por inversiones o depósitos en sistema financiero", and now it asks me to enter the following: "Ingresa el porcentaje de tus ingresos que representa la forma en que realizas tu actividad economica"
Any ideas what this percentage could possibly mean?


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

"Enter the percentage of your income that represents the way you carry out your economic activity"


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I think they are asking for 
(investment_income / total_income) x 100


----------



## incatalunya (Nov 16, 2020)

TundraGreen said:


> I think they are asking for
> (investment_income / total_income) x 100


Or the other way round......

% of income from job/pension


----------



## ndee (Apr 4, 2018)

TundraGreen said:


> I think they are asking for
> (investment_income / total_income) x 100


The problem is, it's not really possible to know how much income from stock market you're going to get. If any.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Is there a SAT office anywhere near to you? If so, you could just go into the office and get their assistance on all these questions you have about the form. I have always found them to be helpful and easy to deal with. Some of the offices have someone who speaks English, but if your Spanish isn't adequate, I'd suggest you bring someone with you who can translate.


----------

